# Our first title!!! (+ loads of Rally photos)



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

a "down your dog & walk around it" station:









Saffy heeling











and between classes.... Saffy bounced:









and snoozed:









Check out the link for more photos. Also note that of the 9 classes that were held over the weekend (Novice A, Novice B, and Advanced, all x3), 6 of classes were won by poodles! GO POODLES!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

It was a great weekend, and the weather came through for us, hence our sunburn lol

Go Paris! or as she is more formally known

Ravissant Lieber Lutetia *RN*

Now Saffy and I only need one more qualifying certificate for our Rally Advance Title

And then soon onto excellent !


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Congrats to all..sounds like a great time.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is wonderful. Congratulations!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow!! Congratulations everyone!  Lucy and I attended our first ever rally beginners class last Thursday, so your stories and pictures give us LOTS to look forward to! Great job!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We look forward to hearing all about Lucy`s first title too!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> We look forward to hearing all about Lucy`s first title too!!


Haven't you heard? She already HAS a title!! It's "Her Royal Highness Princess Fancypants"!! :lol:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ha,ha,ha.....I forgot!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Flyingduster...I wanted to tell you how much I love the photos you posted on here. Great action shots, and the dogs look like they are truly enjoying themselves and wanting to please their people.Beautiful!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations to you both!!! What an awesome weekend for poodles!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Fabulous!! Congratulations to all!! Onward and upward!! Poodles rule!
_


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Way to go Jak and FD.....Saffy and Paris look like they had a great time!
Soooo proud of the four of you!!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome photos and way to go everyone!

It looks like a great time was had by all..congrats!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Woohooo! Congratulations! You have every right to feel proud of yourself. Hope to hear of many more!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations on your first (I expect) of many more to come titles!! I think it's wonderful and share your excitement! Rebel and I are going to obedience classes and each week I can see improvement which makes me so happy and proud! Thanks for the link to your other photos--will go check them out now.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Woohoo!! Congratulations to you both!  Sounds like it was a wonderful experience for all of you. 
Thanks for sharing the photos, they're great! I love the one of Jak and Saffy going over the jump.... too cute!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Just watched a slideshow of your linked photos. Fantastic! Looks like it was a great day to be out competing and having fun.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Woo Hoo!! ANY title you get on a dog is worth a celebration for the work and love you put into it!!! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Mighty congrats to Team Kiwi! Looks like you had a brilliant time and I'm envious of your weather!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your nice comments 

FD also pointed out to me that 6 of the 9 Rally Classes were won by poodles as well! (I think I got that right)
There is something to be said there lol


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

WOW! Congrats to you both! I can't wait to get out there with my guy


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! What an inspiration. It looks like you both had a great time. Kudos and Congratulations to you both.

Love the pictures. There's just something about seeing a poodle in the middle of an obedience trial jump that really gets me pumped. Sounds like you had a lot of tough competition too.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! What immediately caught my eye was one of my dream dogs: an irish water spaniel! I decided to never get one because I read they need to be socalized throughout their life, how was his temperment? 








That IS an irish water spaniel.. right?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehe, yup that's Tegan, she's an 8 year old irish water spaniel, and has her UDX as well. There's a few photos of her in the rally ring too, you can see her rat tail in them too!
She's an *awesome* dog, soooo laid back and cruisey, she just follows her mum around the ring perfectly (ie, to gain scores of 100!) and she feels so cool! Not like a poodle coat... She LOVES swimming, it was so funny cos me and Jak were sitting watching one of the classes, and Tegan comes over totally *DRIPPING* wet, we look up at her mum and she states [in a lovely accent] "Tegan found a river...." LOL! silly girl.

I don't know if she's *had* to be forever socialised so much as she IS constantly socialised because she's out competing in various things! She is a total honey though.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Teegan is so cool, she's like a big cuddly bear. She is so sweet, completely food oriented (kiwifruits are a favourite), and I don't think I have ever seen her act aggressively. She just walks along, happy to get food from anyone, and she constantly is wagging her tail.

She is also the only IWS in the South Island (of New Zealand), and it is especially cool, as she has the UDX and the CDX as well, and just gained her RN title as well, moving onto the Advanced soon. She did a bit of Agility, but her owner only got her later in life (her previous owner passed), so she was a bit too old to do agility with the jumping, so they decided Rally instead!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow congratulations! It looks so warm there.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Wow congratulations! It looks so warm there.


Funnily enough, these were the two best days of weather that that city had had, hence our really sore Sunburn!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> I don't know if she's *had* to be forever socialised so much as she IS constantly socialised because she's out competing in various things! She is a total honey though.


Aw jeez.. you're making me want one again lol the funny thing is I don't really care too much for brown poodles.. but I LOVE LOVE LOVE IWS's! How weird is that?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Aw jeez.. you're making me want one again lol the funny thing is I don't really care too much for brown poodles.. but I LOVE LOVE LOVE IWS's! How weird is that?


Lol, I'm the same. Brown poodles aren't my favourite, but I've seen a few of them that I like. But IWS are so much heavier than poodles, and I don't know if I could handle that!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow congrats!!! And GO POODLES!!! Saffy is such a pretty girl! I love her pom poms! And Paris of course too, im just partial to shorter dogs


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Big congrats !


----------

